# Turn Down Work?



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Just wondering if any of you have ever turned down any work after you have received the winning bid. Not after you have accecpted the job but politely declining when they inform you that they've chosen your company.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

yup, only twice though. Once because they took 2 months to get back to me, and the other was after I relized I took too many accounts on....all on the other side of the region.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

That's the situation I am in. I haven't heard from these people for a while and then the other day they emailed me saying they will make a decision soon. Kinda late really. This is one that I am actually hoping we don't get.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

and that's why you put a date on them.

"proposal must be accepted within 30 (or 45) days" (or by such and such a date)

sorry, stuff changes


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

Turned down work several times,, once because the added abunch of crap in their contract, the other ones that they waited too long....although one contract i agreed to help them out until they found another contractor and still are a back-up for all their properties


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Turn down resi's all the time when they wait


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

I just turned one down today, took over a route from an older gent who is getting out of the bus. Finding he was charging really low. One lady I talked to said she was paying $25 pp for a very large circular driveway, I told her how much it was worth and she said she would get back to me before X-mas. She called me back and told me I should keep the same rate since she was such a long time customer. I told her thanks for calling back and perhaps she should seek another contractor to service her.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yes, a bunch of times. they sign up too late, they change the specs, they dont want you to store things on site that creates a logistics issue. i heard they still owed the last guy

this is one of many reasons, to A put an expiration date

B, never send them a signed "contract" proposal

you can send them a bid, that says this doesnt represnt a contract, and sign it - "respectfully MR plow guy"

you can send them your contract that is not signed

but never send them a contract, and sign your name at the bottom...let them go first with the signing of the offical contract.

i hate turing the work own but you can take on tooo much and make yourself look bad, iif possible i would sub it


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

LoneCowboy;1119450 said:


> and that's why you put a date on them.
> 
> "proposal must be accepted within 30 (or 45) days" (or by such and such a date)
> 
> sorry, stuff changes





elite1msmith;1119750 said:


> yes, a bunch of times. they sign up too late, they change the specs, they dont want you to store things on site that creates a logistics issue. i heard they still owed the last guy
> 
> this is one of many reasons, to A put an expiration date
> 
> ...


Very True! I've come to realize that I have to put an expiration date on some of my bids. Especially the ones I've established payment arrangements with in the past. They'll wait till the snow flys before they contact me to say their first installment is in the mail. I put my foot down this year and sent out invoices with expiration dates, as well as full amounts. Screw um if I loose them; I'm not a damn bank.


----------

